# What to drink on my rides??



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Just reading through some different parts of the forums here and found this one.

I was wondering what everyone puts in there bottle's or hydration packs when on a bike ride? I like to fill my bottle up with ice water and a couple spoon fulls of the gatorade powder and when I get home drink a bottle of gatorade ( Usually g2 ) to replenish any lost electrolytes, and drink more water.

Just wondering what everyone takes with them

Jeremy


----------



## SMD1966 (Apr 7, 2012)

I always ride with my Camelbak 100oz-3Lt. of water, and keep a large water bottle of Gatorade or other energy drink in my bike's bottle cage. I'll freeze half of the Gatorade the night before, and fill the rest of the bottle with the remaining Gatorade before my ride. Throw a few ice cubes in my Camelbak's bladder also before my ride. I like my drinks cold!


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I often bring along Gatorade. Sometimes I'll take cold water or I'll do both. It depends on how far I'm going and how stupidly hot and humid the day is (or will be). 
I don't have a hydration pack, but I wonder if it is more convenient than bringing bottles. I managed to find some decent ones on sportsmansguide.com, though, so I will probably purchase one .


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Ice cubes and liquid water


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Ultima or Skratch.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

I love fresh juices also before I go out :thumbsup:, I find though that drinking juice doesn't quench my thirst when I thirsty, I'd end up drinking my whole bottle in 5 minutes


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I've become quite a fan of nuun. I try to stay away from Gatorade. In my opinion it's kinda like drinking candy and causes an energy spike (followed by crash). I used to drink a fair bit of it. Now I try to get my calories from whole food and just try to get electrolytes from drink. Ive founf this to be a more reliable steady source of energy Also as nuun has no sugar it's safe for camelbak's and wont turn it into a science project.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

SpecializedWindsor said:


> I don't have a hydration pack, but I wonder if it is more convenient than bringing bottles


They are. They allow you to easily carry a large amount of water...some as much as 100oz or maybe even more. That's nearly a gallon of fluid. Add a bottle or two and you are over a gallon. Weighs a bit, but I'd rather have the weight than go thirsty or even become dehydrated on a ride.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You can also make your own sports drink. Usually water, sugar, salt, salt substitute, flavoring. You can also use fruit juice concentrate instead of sugar. This way you control what's in the drink to better suit your needs.


----------



## DariusG187 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well all I ever drink is water, water and water. I don't drink all those "sports" drink nor do I ever feel like I need to. In my opinion water is the best energy drink you ever would need .


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Water doesn't contain any salts or electrolytes. And to the guy that talked about drinking fruit juices... not all of us can deal with the acidity of OJ or grapefruit juice during a ride.

I personally fill my camelbak with water as that is my primary source of hydration and sometimes I've got a bottle of gatorade for long rides (30+ miles).

I also use Hammer Nutrition Gel. Mainly because I can buy it in a very large container and then put it into these as they are less messy than the foil packets, and contain about 4 servings.


----------



## ludachris (Apr 22, 2011)

I drink water and use a hydration pack this time of year, but I also carry some calories with me in the form of Gu chomps, gels, honey stinger waffles, fig newtons or something. You need calories, electrolytes and other stuff. Of course this is all dependent on how hard you are riding, your fitness, goals and the weather. 
Definitely do some of your own research along with the advice yayhoos like us are giving ya. 
Don't be afraid to experiment, just don't do it on important rides.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a hydration pack and don't like to put juice gatorade etc in it. I will add a few shakes of salt -- not enough to affect the taste or make me thirsty, but still gives me some electrolytes. 

I also carry a hammer flask as pictured above, with homemade energy gel made out of honey, potassium, salt, caffiene & B complex. I copied the ingredients in Stinger enery gel. 

I love dried cranberries "crasins", and like to mix them with Cheerios (Wal-Mart house brand actually). The powder from the Cheerios keeps the cranberries from being sticky.

Incidentally, I have found that 100mg of caffiene taken 1/2 to one hour before a hard ride helps my energy level.


----------



## kelkat (Aug 5, 2012)

I mix my Gatorade to the strength I like and usually also have some cytomax pre-ride to keep the lactic acid from building too much in my legs.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Just water but needs vary per person.

Here is a good article on hydration
Hydration and Exercise - What to Drink for Proper Hydration During Exercise


----------



## panajotov (Aug 14, 2012)

3l bladder for water and 1 bottle with electrolytes


----------



## jazzymiles (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer to bring water with plenty of ice cubes.


----------



## capall (Aug 27, 2012)

lemon and lime gatorade, tend to find hammer powder soapy.
GU powder is pretty good, not too sweet


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Depends. If I'm only out for an hour or so water alone does the trick. If my ride is gonna hit 1.5hrs or more I try and have something with some electrolytes and/or calories. Gatorade is too sweet for my liking and it gives me indigestion. Nuun is great for hydration but has no calories so if I'm gonna go with Nuun then I'll need some Shot Bloks. My favorite is Infinite Nutrition. Good fuel, light tasting and zero indigestion.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I too like nuun tabs. I have a standard bottle I fill up and throw a tab in then a 1L bottle with water only. brief water breaks (smooth straight section I can manage to handle one handed) I drink from the bottle with the nuun, when I actually STOP for a quick breather I hit the regular water. I try to avoid the cheap version filtered water though, i keep natural well/spring stocked or if I gotta grab something I go after Fiji water or Smart Water. Im a bigger guy and sweat like mad though so I gotta stay on top of electrolytes more than most.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I always make the following mix: warm water + honey + lemon juice. It is a natural isotonic drink.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

sagitt77 said:


> I always make the following mix: warm water + honey + lemon juice. It is a natural isotonic drink.


Any specifics on measurements? I think Im gonna try this one.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

0.5 L of warm water (not hot), 1 spoon of honey, squeeze a half of lemon and mix it. This drink is very good for cold and flu also.


----------



## Nor-Cal-Mike (May 12, 2012)

Any reason the water needs to be warm?


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, honey won't dissolved in cold water. On the other hand hot water deprives honey health properties.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

JerB said:


> Just reading through some different parts of the forums here and found this one.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone puts in there bottle's or hydration packs when on a bike ride? I like to fill my bottle up with ice water and a couple spoon fulls of the gatorade powder and when I get home drink a bottle of gatorade ( Usually g2 ) to replenish any lost electrolytes, and drink more water.
> 
> ...


Jeremy - it all depends on the duration of the ride. Glycogen stores in our body are usually good for up to 90 minutes (maybe 2 hours in some cases depending on the intensity). For rides of that duration and less (including races), water is fine. Follow up the ride with a recovery snack or beverage.

If just using water, one could take a Gel right before the ride or mid-ride if need be for a bit of a glycogen boost. And if electrolytes are needed, an Endurolyte tablet or two would suffice.

Once the duration starts to build beyond the glycogen stores in your body, a drink mix that provides some calories comes into play. I like HEED from Hammer Nutrition when rides get to the 2 hour to 2 1/2 hour stage. And for rides going 3+ to 4 hours and over, I like to use Hammer Nutrition Perpetuem as a main fuel source. Or I custom mix the two based on duration (along with a gel or two to eat).

BB


----------



## Kingsnake (Sep 27, 2010)

Living in west TX and riding in 100*+ temps creates a unique hydration situation.
I find that water alone for me doesn't do job. It's like I can't get enough fast enough and before I know it I've finished off my 100oz camelbac. Straight Gatorade is to sugary and I feel sloshy and full.
My solution it to mix Gatorade, water, and pedialyte, combined with making an effort to hydrate the day before riding. Also as far as keeping it cold in the hydration pack I freeze a bottle of water and cut the plastic bottle off and drop the solid ice into my pack. It will stay cold for about 4 hours at 100*


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Camelback is always just water. For long rides (4+ hours), supplement with salt pills, energy gel, energy gummis, sammiches, fruits. Mostly, I dont' want to deal with cleaning electrolyte solution from my camelback. Water's always straight outa the tap.

For really long runs (4+ hours), same methodology but with water bottles, two with water, one with gu brew. Prefer gu brew for taste, electrolyte content, and calorie content.

This goes for all temeperatures (40 deg F to 110 deg F) and humidities. Consumption rates vary.

If you use a water bottle (or I guess a camelback), keep one full of just water. If you feel like you're bonking (or going to bonk), put a little water on your head to cool you down. If you don't cool down your brainstem, you get the pukes. Bad times.


----------



## Kingsnake (Sep 27, 2010)

If you rinse and freeze your hydration pack bladder you don't have to worry about what was in it... Mine lives in the freezer when not in use


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I use Vitalyte, it's the best.


----------



## thricenotrice (Sep 17, 2010)

sagitt77 said:


> Yes, honey won't dissolved in cold water. On the other hand hot water deprives honey health properties.


I must ask, what are these health properties you speak of? in honey.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

sagitt77 said:


> Yes, honey won't dissolved in cold water. On the other hand hot water deprives honey health properties.


I think it eventually will. Honey is water-based, not oil-based. I make my own Honey-based energy gel, copying the ingredients from the Stinger packages. I used to pulverize the potassium and salt with a mortar and pestile and try to mix it all up into the honey. It was difficult, even with hot honey. Now, I dissolve the chemicals in a little water first, then whip that into the honey. Much easier, and no need to heat the honey.



sagitt77 said:


> On the other hand hot water deprives honey health properties.


Keep in mind that most honey that you buy is pasteurized -- cooked in other words. I have friends who are roadie who owns beehives and I buy raw honey from them.

Honey apparently makes a good disinfectant, especially raw honey. I haven't tried it yet, but next time I hurt myself on the trail will try my energy gel and see what happens. I can't image that the salt and potassium will feel good tho


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

yes that honey and lemon work excellent for me then i have a cold, sore throats. and i feel like it works even better with natural honey straight from the bee farm.


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

excelerade from REI works great!


----------



## reno1910 (Sep 14, 2012)

SMD1966 said:


> I always ride with my Camelbak 100oz-3Lt. of water, and keep a large water bottle of Gatorade or other energy drink in my bike's bottle cage. I'll freeze half of the Gatorade the night before, and fill the rest of the bottle with the remaining Gatorade before my ride. Throw a few ice cubes in my Camelbak's bladder also before my ride. I like my drinks cold!


Thank you for this idea


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

For shorter rides, just water in the hydration pack.

For longer rides (2 hrs +), H2O in the pack as main fluid source, supplemented with a bottle or 2 of maltodextrin (e.g. Carbo Gain) and 1-2 Nuun tablets dissolved in water, which I sip periodically to get 100-200 calories per hour. I got that recipe from another thread in this subforum.

+1 on the freezing and ice cube techniques for hot days!


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll fill up my Camel Bak (100 oz) with water, throw in 3 scoops of Heed and call it done, For longer rides I will add a bottle with a higher concentration.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

i always fill my 100oz camelbak with ice cubes and water.
if i need anything other than water i always have Clif shot bloks in my pack, they provide great quick nutrition and dont bother my stomach. gatorade, gu gel/chomps, hammer gels, all make me want to puke. if the weather is hotter than usual or the ride will be longer than 3 hours i will bring along extra water bottles, and clif bars or even a sandwich.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Nothing but water in the bladder. Too hard to clean properly and funkies and microscopic critters start homesteading. I carry powdered drinks in a separate wide mouth bottle. 

Depending on the weather I sometimes will fill the bladder ~1/3 full and put it in the freezer the night before. Right before the ride fill it the rest of the way with water. The large chunk of ice will last longer than cubes.


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

Gatorade


----------



## soloarts (Nov 3, 2012)

We all need three things: Glucose, electrolytes, and water. On a short ride of an hour and a half, the body's glycogen stores are used and supplemental glucose isn't as important as when riding for longer distances. But, if you're sweating like crazy after half and hour, electrolyte supplementation is good to have, along with hydration. Now, the body works best if you have a stomach that isn't full of food. So, finish a good pre-ride meal about two hours before the ride. This way, your system has processed much of what you'll need and is ready for processing further supplementation. 

The best thing to do is to have a mix- literally in your hydration mix -consisting of fuel, electrolytes, and water. Why? Because in layman's terms, we want to get these things into the muscles as efficiently and fast as possible, right? The body burns primarily glucose for fuel and can only process about 250-300 calories per hour, max. Consuming more is just wasting money and it's just sloshing around, possibly leading to distress. Also, long chain molecules like maltodextrin, or proteins take longer to break down than, say, a simple carb like dextrose. Go with efficiency for less body stress. Also, if you're simultaneously adding water and electrolytes, this is better for the body's ability to process because the "pumps" that transport glucose, water and electrolytes run best when all three are present at the same time. You really don't need anything else and hitting yourself with a gel or protein bar is actually going to slow the process down, or in the case of a high sugar hit, possibly "jolt" the body's insulin response. Added work. Why do that? We only have so much energy to burn and can only supplement so much. Dosing of an efficient mixture throughout the ride is going to serve our entire system- digestive, muscular, and brain (which runs on glucose) -more effectively and it's simpler than having to remember how many salts to take, when to grab the gel, or whatever. So, if your mix includes the right combination of easily digested carbs, electrolytes and water, you've got all you need. Keep it simple and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

dave54 said:


> Nothing but water in the bladder. Too hard to clean properly and funkies and microscopic critters start homesteading. I carry powdered drinks in a separate wide mouth bottle.
> 
> Depending on the weather I sometimes will fill the bladder ~1/3 full and put it in the freezer the night before. Right before the ride fill it the rest of the way with water. The large chunk of ice will last longer than cubes.


I do the same thing. However I am not a fan of really sweet drinks, so keep my camelbak to water only and add a nuun in a seperate bottle if I am going for a really long ride (or if its really hot).

Another thing to factor in is how stuff sits in your gut when you are pushing hard. I have tried a couple of powdered sports drinks and the combination of some of these and gels have made me feel so heavy in my gut that I have to drop the tempo down to avoid having a hurl.

For me I have found the key is to finding the balance where you are putting in what your body needs, without it changing how you like to ride.


----------



## soloarts (Nov 3, 2012)

My hydration pack lives in the freezer until I use it again. I have two Osprey units- one for short rides and another for long rides- Raptor 10 and Raptor 20, though both are 100 oz. I concur with the dislike of sweet after a while. Also with heavy gut with too many additives. I tried everything out there. And even mixed my own for a while, but... really? Too much trouble even with a Vitamix. When you find the mix with proper balance it's a huge blessing in many ways. Different for many, but I've found mine.

Cheers,
Rich Fletcher
Tailwind Nutrition


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

If it is over 3 hours, I'll bring some sort of gatorade/tang mixture watered down. and 2 water bottles. The most important thing is just making your pee stay clear IMHO.


----------



## fitforlife13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Echoing what others have said, my nutrition depends upon the length of the ride.
Under 90mins, I'll go with Gatorade (G2 formula) and supplement with straight water as needed.
Over 90 mins and I've got a custom mix from Infinit that I'll use. This I'll supplement with salt tabs (depending upon temps) and clif blocks (nice to have something to chew).
For rides < 3 hours I'll use fluids only (save for the clif blocks).
Longer than 3 hours and I'll add bars, fig newtons or pb&j's to the menu.


----------



## sambiker33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep the H2o flowing !


----------



## zman9000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Only water in the bladder and for longer/hotter rides, Heed or some other sports drink in a bottle.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

H20 or Vitamin water in the cup holder for 90 minutes or less. H20 in the camel pack and Vitamin water in the cup holder for longer rides. I'll mix stuff like honey and light salt in the camel pack during hot days, especially back home in West Texas.


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

water in bladder, a bottle with some cytomax that i will drink some through out the ride and sometimes will have another bottle with nuun in it when its really hot outside, which for me in Houston is most of the time..............


----------



## NoProRider (Dec 10, 2012)

Just straight up water, and a lot of ice if its hot out.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

I have tried quite a few options over the years with varying success. We (Osprey Packs) did some reservoir testing with Tailwind which is another SW Colorado company. Can honestly say it has worked the best for keeping my energy levels high without the bloated stomach feeling I get from drinking too much of the other drinks. A quick clean out of the reservoir with one of the cleaning tablets kept things from getting funky.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I swear by Cytomax as my only hydration source for rides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Now I drink only water. In the past I was very careful to various Gatorade etc..


----------



## mtb-r (Nov 23, 2012)

water workd for me.


----------



## Constantinos (Dec 25, 2012)

just water


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

For short rides, just water. For 2-4 hour rides, I add in a bottle with Nuun electrolytes.

Following the lead from another thread in this subforum, I started using Maltodextrin & Nuun tablets dissolved with water in bike bottles for long uninterrupted rides (4+ hours). The results were so awesome, I used that recipe to replace trail snacks on long-distance backpacking trips (9+ hour days).

You can dissolve quite a bit of malto in water. A bottle with 400 calories of Malto + 2 Nuun tablets is sipped periodically over 2 hours (more or less depending on your intake needs). Plain water from a hydro pack is taken in parallel for hydration.

The malto taste is barely perceptible. 2 Nuuns make it overly sweet to me; I'm thinking of replacing one with a quarter teaspoon of "Lo Salt" which replaces some of the sodium content of table salt with potassium.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Water


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Depends...if going for an hour ride, I'll just go with water. A 1-2 hour ride, I'll drink about 100-200 calories an hour along with some electrolytes. If going for a 2+ hour ride, I'm drinking 250-300 calories p/hour along with electrolytes. I drink an all in one fuel (Tailwind) so I don't need to supplement with electrolytes or additional calories.

If it's hot out, I might put my hydration pack or bottles in the freezer.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hammer HEED. Tastes good, easy on stomach.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't get the luxury of short rides. Every ride I do is over three hours. If I have the wherewithal to prepare, I use a solution of a tablespoon+a squirt of molasses, a healthy few squirts of lemon juice and a decent sized pinch of salt. Shake vigorously until homogenous. It tastes awesome and is really good at keeping you hydrated. All ingredients are the best I can find in whatever grocery I'm currently in buying them. I usually eat little if anything on/before my rides though I should.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^Nice. Reminds me that when in a pinch, I mix maple syrup and water. Grade B, has a lot of nutrients and tastes great. Around my house, that's our general sweetener...coffee etc.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Me, I ride 1-1.5 hours and drink powered Gatorade only on the trail!

I drink water before and after in the car (with Gatorade also...)

--I ride a Hardtail and take 2 bottles with me on trail (and bring a bottle of water and one of Gatorade with me in the car)---I then eat 2 GU Gels (one in middle of ride)--and one after with water..

--People I have ridden with think that is Way Too Much!!--But Hey, it works for me (like when I play basketball or Tennis)---Gatorade works like recharging my batteries (water does not do that for me!)

---And I have cut out sugar and carbs in my diet (except for Gatorade)--and SAMBAZON ACAI Juice with eggs from Friday to Sunday morning (i eat steel cut Organic oats Monday to Thursday for Breakfast)----but only eat meat and organic veggies for lunch and dinner daily... --Sort of like a modified Caveman diet with carbs in the morning (but only 1.5 ounces of oatmeal for 4 days)---and 10 ounces of Acai juice with my 2 Jumbo Organic eggs for the next 3 days at breakfast....


----------



## gt4130 (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been filling up my 100oz bladder with 100oz's of Skratch Labs mix.
I wonder if this is overkill for 2+ hour rides. I do sweat a lot no matter winter or summer.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

I like my camelback with just water. I will also take a bottle of gatorade cut in half with water. Straight gatorade has too much sugar and if I drink it straight it's sometimes makes me sick.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

It used to be water only for me, moto and MB. But since hitting 50, only water doesn't cut it anymore. I now fill my bladder with Gatorade to drink while riding, but also carry water to drink while taking a break. Since I started this regimen, I don't run out of energy anymore. I found out early during the process that drinking Gatorade only would give me stomach acid burn and create a quench for water.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

kraken makes it happen


----------



## n64kps (Feb 28, 2013)

Water in my CamelBak and Crank Sports e-Fuel in my bottles. If I'm riding without bottles, I take e-Gel with the water I have in my CamelBak.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

quite cold a bottle of pocari sweat on the bike....and a bottle of mineral water in my bag (me in tropical country) for 3 to 6 hours riding.


----------



## EnduroBob (Mar 10, 2013)

Originally just water, then switched to an electrolyte mix (Ultima Replenisher). Works great for shorter rides but on a super long 8+ ride last year I bonked due to dehydration. Now I'm back with ice cold water and use Clif shot blocks for energy.


----------



## Hank13 (Mar 11, 2013)

On long rides what your body needs is electrolytes. Gatorade and smart water are enhanced with electrolytes. But for short rides I recommend just plain water.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I heard that *BUD LIGHT* is very hydrating!


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tailwind Endurance Fuel*

Anyone try this before?

Tailwind Endurance Fuel - Tailwind Nutrition

Looks like it has good electrolyte levels. I tried the GNC endurance something or other and it was aweful. Chalky, bad taste, but did offer some minor results. I'm planning to try Skratch Labs and Osmo to replace electrolytes. Calories from eating Lara Bars, bananas, sweet potato, or nuts. Also going to try Honey Stinger Waffles as a calorie replacement. I will mostly use water on rides under 3 hours. Above that, I like to start replacing electrolytes and calories. Also on hot or overly humid days. The nice thing about Osmo and Skratch is that they are minimal in calories and sugar so they are still good if you are on a short ride and just want something better than H2O as far as taste and effectiveness.

~J


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Hydro pack, water
Frame bottle Gator Aid

Drink a 1:3 ratio, 1=Gator Aid.
When the Aid runs out eat a banana and an apple, then hammer out the rest
of the ride.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

The options and debates over sports drink is almost as treacherous as the clip less/flat pedal question. lol

It's alarming to me the amount of sugar in 32 oz of Gatorade/Powerade type drinks...but after trying Hammer Nutrition's HEED, wow, I don't get it. I thought I 'd ground up some blackboard chalk and mixed it with water by mistake. The ultimate in granular chalky taste!

I guess it's the 60 grams of sugar in Gatorade that makes it taste so good...lol


----------

